# Geek girl on youtube.



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

Honestly, I've seen a lot of videos online, things ranging from stupid retards, all the way up to the kick ass videos of Angry Video Game Nerd.  Well, I have no idea how I found this, but this here is a girl who thought since everyone was playing Halo 3 (she made this, this past tuesday) that she could do whatever the hell she wanted in this video.  Anyways, it's hilarious as fuck and I have no idea why either, it's kinda stupid.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=a7p0dO_asnw&feature=dir

She talks about things from Final fantasy to lara croft and so forth.


----------



## lookout (Sep 29, 2007)

I bet you like her..


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 29, 2007)

Geek chicks rule!(geek chicks with funky headgear, doubly so.)






That was great. Ima watch alla her vidcasts. Groovy!


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah she is cute, but I think she could lose those cat eye glasses. Her videos are pretty amusing.


----------



## lagman (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Geek chicks rule!(geek chicks with funky headgear, doubly so.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ghost World FTW.. Geek Girls too


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 29, 2007)

This is one of those WTF moments.


----------



## hanman (Sep 29, 2007)

not bad...i actually LOL'd


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 29, 2007)

haha,that is quite amusing,

i caught this as well just now


----------



## superrob (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol lame.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 29, 2007)

It's actually quite funny if you watch the entire thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 29, 2007)

"if you want to sqeeze him you can but he has a knife, so it is not probably a good idea"

i lol'd, shes great.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 29, 2007)

woah .. girl that likes gaming. unpossible. is it alternative world (spot the irony!)


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

i'm a gaming girl, and have a youtube channel too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and own a PS3 & Wii) i'm not mad as geek girl though but i have a decent amount of videos though.

and yes time and time again, female gamers do exsist!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 29, 2007)

There needs to be more Geek gaming girls on the internets IMO.

They rule.

I love went she adds "and shit"  on the end of a sentence when she describes stuff D


----------



## Caoimhin (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh.. She speaks a bit too loud.. Other than that: great


----------



## rest0re (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> i'm a gaming girl, and have a youtube channel too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you spot the irony ?-D


----------



## moozxy (Sep 29, 2007)

Her voice makes my ears bleed


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> did you spot the irony ?-D



what irony? i just basically said that i am female gamer, whats wrong with that?


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Her voice makes my ears bleed



i agree, she just rambles on about complete rubbish, didn't even finish watching the video, most of her vidoes are just spam, boring and pointless, she dosn't even own a decent amount of consoles (a ps2 and pc wtf is that?) 0_o

unfortunately i'm a rare breed of female gamer, you won't see another female gamer like me with so much gaming experience and a big console collection any time soon, most "gaming girls" that i read about or see on youtube just play one console casually and don't own a huge amount of games or consoles, nor do they have a lot of gaming experience.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 29, 2007)

I own several consoles and handhelds. NES,SNES,N64, PS2,PSX, Xbox,PS2,GC, DSL,PSP,GBA,GBASP,GBC, Old Gameboy and a Gameboy Pocket. 15 in total, even I think that is overkill


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I own several consoles and handhelds. NES,SNES,N64, PS2,PSX, Xbox,PS2,GC, DSL,PSP,GBA,GBASP,GBC, Old Gameboy and a Gameboy Pocket. 15 in total, even I think that is overkill




the difference being that i am female and own a huge collection of game consoles, you are a male and there are tons of male gamers out there with huge collections, nothing unique about that, you have a good collection there though.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I own several consoles and handhelds. NES,SNES,N64, PS2,PSX, Xbox,PS2,GC, DSL,PSP,GBA,GBASP,GBC, Old Gameboy and a Gameboy Pocket. 15 in total, even I think that is overkill
> ...



I was just stating that I own way too many consoles


----------



## rest0re (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I own several consoles and handhelds. NES,SNES,N64, PS2,PSX, Xbox,PS2,GC, DSL,PSP,GBA,GBASP,GBC, Old Gameboy and a Gameboy Pocket. 15 in total, even I think that is overkill
> ...


basically i was bit joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway cool that you game, i know many girls who love to play anyway. so it's not special imo...


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I was just stating that I own way too many consolesÂ



yes i get your point XD


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> basically i was bit joking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how many female black gamers do you know that have 18 years of gaming experience behind them...none? i thought so.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 29, 2007)

ok that video was weird. : ( but her nick is pretty annoying "ultraneko"


----------



## moozxy (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > basically i was bit joking
> ...



Well now your arguing for something different..

How many 5ft 5 and a bit inches asian gamers do you know, who was born on the 26th of april 1990, and lives in a terraced house, and wears size 9 shoes?
none? thought so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: yay 100!


----------



## Da-Huntha (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > basically i was bit joking
> ...



you want attention or something?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 29, 2007)

I have that same FF7 box set. But you don't have anything if you don't have the Cloud shirt they gave people who pre-ordered FF7. Mint condition, baby!


----------



## m|kk| (Sep 29, 2007)

I want attention!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jk


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> haha,that is quite amusing,
> 
> i caught this as well just nowÂ


Its pretty funny when you watch it completely


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I want attention!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come now, do you want attention or not? Make up your mind. 

*stares at m|kk|


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

Jeez, I didn't know there were so many attention whores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This girl is awesome regardless of the fact that she doesn't own the latest gen systems, its funny because what she does is a bit corny at the same time.  There are moments during her gaming sessions where you are reminded of The angry video game nerd, except shes like the female version, albeit less harsh.  I always laugh when she swears, it's rather rare to hear girls swear around here.  Only a few here and there.


----------



## stivsama (Sep 29, 2007)

It's the lisp that's annoying. No offense to the verbally disabled, but it sounds like she's faking it to be cute. Must just be me tho, I'd still hit it.


----------



## stonefry (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> how many female black gamers do you know that have 18 years of gaming experience behind them...none? i thought so.Â



Um, you win?


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I own several consoles and handhelds. NES,SNES,N64, PS2,PSX, Xbox,PS2,GC, DSL,PSP,GBA,GBASP,GBC, Old Gameboy and a Gameboy Pocket. 15 in total, even I think that is overkill
> ...



Umm, are you looking for an award? Maybe the "I'm a girl on the internets, look at me" 2007 award?

Link to youtube channel also?


----------



## Spikey (Sep 29, 2007)

@jalaneme: You are SOO FULL OF YOURSELF!!! Seriously! You're a chick and you play games, SO WHAT?! It's a very common thing now-a-days, so you are nothing special. Go ahead and keep believing you're something special though, but it never wins you a lot a respect. Quite the opposite happens, I can assure you. So in closing, no one cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just keep playing those games for yourself instead of trying to use it as some sort of "I'm the best" trophy you are turning it into.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 29, 2007)

jalaneme rocks.
Spikey was trolling the Supercard forum.
That is all.

Luv ya!
mthr


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> jalaneme rocks.
> Spikey was trolling the Supercard forum.
> That is all.
> 
> ...


God, I love nostalgic references. You get invisible cookie of powa!


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

This girl is pretty cute without her glasses on, I just recently watched her play Metal Gear Solid 3, and in the beginning it was funny.

Girl: "Hello, oh hello snake....yeah last night was ok....ok, just make sure you're solid snake tonight, bye"

hilarious.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I always laugh when she swears, it's rather rare to hear girls swear around here.Â Only a few here and there.
> 
> 
> haha, you like swearing? then you haven't really watched my videos yet have you?
> ...



seriously you are asking to go on my ignore list, yes i will always think of myself unique, go ahead search on google and tell me if you find another female gamer with my gaming experience, my race and at my age and i will be waiting here eagerly for you to come back with nothing. *taps fingers on desk*

oh and i thought USA guys like girls with british accents?


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah bitches, stop picking on the girls.

You guys may have "tons" of gamer girls around your parts, but here in the midwest of the US, there are barely any.  The only one I know of around here happens to be dating one of my friends, that lucky bastard. We need more girl gamers, far as I know jalaneme is the only one on here?

I'll have to check out jalanemes stuff when I get some more spare time, but tonight I'm planning on going out for Octoberfest to get drunk.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> We need more girl gamers, far as I know jalaneme is the only one on here?
> 
> I'll have to check out jalanemes stuff when I get some more spare time, but tonight I'm planning on going out for Octoberfest to get drunk.


There's a lot more girlies on here... 

...And, fuck yeah, Octoberfest!


----------



## Spikey (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> seriously you are asking to go on my ignore list, yes i will always think of myself unique, go ahead search on google and tell me if you find another female gamer with my gaming experience, my race and at my age and i will be waiting here eagerly for you to come back with nothing. *taps fingers on desk*
> 
> oh and i thought USA guys like girls with british accents?Â


I personally don't care if I go on your ignore list, it doesn't affect me in the least. And yes, you may be unique, but in the respect to being a girl gamer there are many so you should stop trying to make such a big deal out of it. You are trying to get attention, and it's working obviously, but you are going about it like a child. I mean, just go through everything you have said and reread it, you sound like a child trying to get attention.

And in reply to the guys who like British accents, that is irrelevant. If a chick is nice, she's nice, the way she speaks has little to do with it. BTW, I'm also happily married to my wife(she's also a member of these forums, she goes by the nickname m|kk|), who is a gamer. That is all.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 29 2007, 07:21 PM)]There's a lot more girlies on here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha you call me childish when you are the one sabotaging this topic trolling everywhere hilarious.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> haha you call me childish when you are the one sabotaging this topic trolling everywhere hilarious.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa lower the shields, I was having a chat with xbandaidx, not taking a stab at you...

There's really no need to name them all, if you've been involved in the community, you'd know who they are.

And you don't possibly believe that there is a definition for a "serious gamer", do you? _Anyone_ (be it man or woman) that has been involved in gaming will always receive a cookie-of-approval from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Non-gamers get cookies too, but without chocochips)


----------



## lagman (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Martin @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot more girlies on here...
> ...


----------



## xbandaidx (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 29 2007, 12:21 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man, Octoberfest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ours started on thursday (dunno if its like that everywhere) and tonight is the last night.  So I gotta make the most of it!


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bitchslap* 
Get off your horse, noone cares and you're just making yourself look like a total idiot. It's not a competition.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE([M) said:
> ...


QFMFT!


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 29, 2007)

she sounds fucking anoying


----------



## xflash (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


i have more lol but anyway this is complete rubbish lol kinda funny


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 29, 2007)

[email protected] epic FF7 battle.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 29, 2007)

My collection is HUGE!!!

(in Japan)


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> My collection is HUGE!!!
> 
> (in Japan)


I doubt that. Collection wise, I mean.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My collection is HUGE!!!
> ...


----------



## legendofzash (Sep 29, 2007)

Girls... on the internet?  Not possible.

The funniest part is when she's acting out "what should have happened in FF7".

Tifa: "Hey Cloud, look at my boobs and my outfit that leaves nothing to the imagination.  Don't you totally want me?"


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 29, 2007)

The staff bit is brilliant, had me in fits


----------

